# Distribuidor de audio con seguidores de voltaje



## hernaninfinito (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola a Todos!

Soy músico y aficionado a la electrónica, pero bastante nuevo, perdonen si no me se explicar.

Tengo un pre de Micrófono sacado de la web Red circuits, hice la PCB y anda muy bien. El tema es que quiero llevar esa señal a varios amps distintos. DJ DRACO del foro, me paso unas ideas pero hasta ahora no anduvo, mea culpa! obviamente...

Es con un TL 084, puestos todos lo opamp como seguidores de voltaje y sus entradas no inversoras unidas. Ahi coloco la señal. La duda mas grande era si ese IC anda con fuente simple no simétrica (9V y masa).
En el datasheet aparece un distribuidor de señales que usa un op para alimentar al resto, donde figura que la pata -Vcc va a masa, pero es un poco complejo y DJ DRACO me sugirió ponerlos en seguidor a todos..

Leí que la entrada es igual a la salida en los seguidores, sin ganancia extra ni desfasaje. 

Asi que hice una placa (como práctica también) e hice la siguiente prueba:

Alimenté con +9V y masa el TL084 y conecté la salida de uno de los seguidores a la entrada de un amp de auriculares que anda 10 puntos y uso para pruebas. A mitad de volumen (pote de entrada del amp) al tocar la entrada de TL tenía ruido en los auriculares...

Después la salida del pre de micrófono la conecté a las entradas de los seguidores y nada..  Jugando con el volumen hay un punto donde tengo audio del micrófono pero con mucha distorsión, casi inentendible. Al máximo no se escucha nada...

A ver si me ayudan, por favor.

Que parte de todo esta peor? La alimentación del IC, la aplicación en si o solo la prueba?

Si hace falta subo la placa que hice para que la corrijan.  

Estoy empezando a usar opamps en proyectos mios y me falta mucho camino...

Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 27, 2009)

La alimentación puede hacerse así, pero vas a necesitar poner V/2 (en tu caso, 4,5V) en las entradas no inversoras o el 082 no va reaccionar con la señal.
Si te fijás en los datasheet, cuando alimentan con fuente simple siempre agregan un divisor de voltaje a la entrada. De ahí podés sacar el modelo.
A la salida de cada operacional vas a tener que desacoplar esa continua con un condensador (vas a verlo en el dataseet también). Una resistencia a la entrada de cada AO te va a venir bien (22/33K), y una de 100/200Ω a la salida también.

Saludos


----------



## hernaninfinito (Feb 27, 2009)

Gracias Cacho!

Si veo que tienen un divisor en la entrada no inversora...

Este esquema sirve tal cual está?

Que ganancia tiene?

Si me dan en OK ya lo pruebo y les cuento

Abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2009)

hernaninfinito dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Cacho!
> 
> Si veo que tienen un divisor en la entrada no inversora...
> 
> Este esquema sirve tal cual está?



Casi. A la salida de cada seguidor tenes que colocar un capacitor electrolítico de 2.2uF con el positivo a la salida del A.O. y ahora el negativo es la salida de cada canal. Si estas seguro que cada dispositivo al que vayas a conectar la distribución tiene capacitor de entrada, entonces podes obviar los de 2.2uF que te dije antes.



			
				hernaninfinito dijo:
			
		

> Que ganancia tiene?



Tiene ganancia de 10. Para evitar la amplificación y dejarlo con ganancia 1 tenes que cambiar la resistencia de realimentación de 1M por una de 100K.

Saludos!


----------



## hernaninfinito (Feb 27, 2009)

Gracias ezavalla! Muy clara la solución.

Diseñe la placa en Express PCB y asi me quedó (hasta ahi llegué, jaja!)

Si les parece bien la transfiero y publico el diseño para los demás. 

La Resistencia de ganancia la puse a mano para poder cambiar de valor según vaya probando. Imagino que no voy a tener que amplificar en esta etapa...

Un abrazo para todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2009)

Paremos un poco!
Estuve revisando el esquema del distribuidor y está MAL!
AL menos, tiene las patas inversora y no-inversora de la primera etapa invertidas. Yo le veía algo raro, pero un amplificador lineal no puede tener *realimentación positiva*.

Esperá un cachito que lo voy a revisar, corregir y mañana posteo algo.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2009)

Ahora te paso el esquema modificado para que veas de probarlo. Efectivamente, las patas de entrada de la primera etapa estaban invertidas y existía un cable que no había que conectar.
Con respecto a lo que te dije antes, cometí un par de errores:
1- La ganancia no es 10 sino 11.
2- Para volver la ganancia a 1 hay que quitar la resistencia de 100K y el capacitor (si querés, dejalo) de un uF que se unen a la entrada (-) de la primera etapa. La resistencia de 1M la podes reemplazar con un puente o dejarla como está ya que no altera la ganancia si quitas la R de 100K.
3- Para calcular la ganancia de la primera etapa tenes que aplicar esta fórmula: G = 1+R(1M)/R(100K), con los valores entre paréntesis siendo los actuales, pero que vos puedes cambiar a tu antojo.

Saludos!


----------



## hernaninfinito (Feb 28, 2009)

Gracias Ezavalla!

Has sido de gran ayuda y aprendí mucho..  además dibujé la PCB como 5 veces! asi que practique un poco también.

Que raro que esté mal en el datasheet... ya no se puede confiar en nadie!

Aca posteo la versión de la placa que hice. Otra vez si te parece que está en orden la armo cuanto antes y te cuento. Además de publicarla ya que no habia encontrado nada asi en la red..

Perdon que joda tanto pero cuando hago placa nunca confío que esté igual que el esquema.. a veces se me pasan cosas mal.

Un abrazo y tengo los dedos cruzados jajaj!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2009)

ATENCION!
En el costado del PCB dice algo como *"Gain 1 RG1 y 2 puentes"*, no?
Corregí eso, por que para G=1, tenes que dejar RG1 y quitar la resistencia de 100K (RG2), pero solo quitarla y no reemplazarla por un puente, es decir...sacarla y que quede el PCB sin nada puesto en ese lugar. El capacitor podes dejalo en el lugar, así no manipuleas tanto el PCB.

En resumen...pone en la leyenda algo como "Gain 1 quitar RG2"...y listo.

Saludos!


----------



## hernaninfinito (Feb 28, 2009)

Ooops!  

Gracias por el detalle, que capo sos!

Ahi esta corregida la leyenda. 

Manos a la obra.... En la semana la armo, subo resultados y todos los archivos dependientes.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2009)

OK. Espero que todo ande bien.
Saludos!


----------



## Rock-R (Feb 28, 2009)

2 entradas estereo y 12 salidas (mono)      

http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/exp1ke23iy.png.html

si quieren mas sobre esto avisen!...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2009)

Rock-R dijo:
			
		

> 2 entradas estereo y 12 salidas (mono)
> 
> http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/exp1ke23iy.png.html
> 
> si quieren mas sobre esto avisen!...



Está muy bonito el PCB pero me gustaría ver el circuito, por que no tengo tiempo de ponerme a relevarlo de tu PCB...

De todas formas, muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## Rock-R (Mar 2, 2009)

Este es el circuito, si te fijas en el pcb, esta la parte de la fuente,...

Aclaracion::: no te fijes en el numero de pines que dice, porque en el tl081, nada que ver

http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/1101ao054m.png.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2009)

Aquí me parece que algo NO anda


----------



## Cacho (Mar 2, 2009)

Hola Rock-R

Perdón por la intromisión, pero el circuito que posteaste en http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/1101ao054m.png.html tiene algunos defectos. En particular  uno importante y otro simplemente extraño.
El asunto extraño es que la primera y la segunda etapa tienen alimentaciones distintas. La de entrada, fuente simple; y cada uno de los buffers de salida, fuente partida. Eso es raro.
Lo que está definitivamente mal es que el sumador (TL081), el alimentado con fuente simple, tiene capacitores entre la pata de alimentación negativa y la tierra y entre el divisor de voltaje y tierra. Así no va a funcionar: Entre las dos resistencias, en vez de haber V/2 habrá V (no hay corriente => no hay caída), y en la pata negativa de alimentación va a pasar lo mismo (no habrá corriente). 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2009)

Sep...No se por que motivo la pata 4 esta flotando sobre los dos capacitores, si debería estar conectada a masa...
Ese circuito, así como está, no funciona...

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2009)

Quisiera hacer 3 preguntas

1) ¿ Cuantos equipos se alimentarían del distribuidor ?
2) ¿ Se conoce (Aunque sea aproximadamente) la impedancia de entrada de esos equipos ?

Una leída a esto no vendría mal, sobre todo la parte sobre la impedancia total de varios equipos conectados a una sola fuente
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/167584/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *Quisiera hacer 3 preguntas*
> 
> 1) ¿ Cuantos equipos se alimentarían del distribuidor ?
> 2) ¿ Se conoce (Aunque sea aproximadamente) la impedancia de entrada de esos equipos ?



Y la tercer pregunta?

En cuanto a la pregunta 2, dado que la impedancia de salida de cada canal es de 100 ohms (la R en serie a la salida de cada A.O.), en realidad no importa mucho cuantos dispositivos conecte a la salida de cada canal, porque en la medida que no tengan un diseño patológicamente incorrecto, las impedancias de entrada están entre 22K y 47K si es entrada de amplificador directa o alrededor de 100K si es entrada de pre...

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Y la tercer pregunta?


Siempre fui muy malo con las matemáticas



> En cuanto a la pregunta 2, dado que la impedancia de salida de cada canal es de 100 ohms (la R en serie a la salida de cada A.O.), en realidad no importa mucho cuantos dispositivos conecte a la salida de cada canal, porque en la medida que no tengan un diseño patológicamente incorrecto, las impedancias de entrada están entre 22K y 47K si es entrada de amplificador directa o alrededor de 100K si es entrada de pre...


Exacto a eso iba, *tal vez NO* se necesite un distribuidor y se puedan conectar los equipos en paralelo sin ningún reparo ni remordimiento.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Exacto a eso iba, *tal vez NO* se necesite un distribuidor y se puedan conectar los equipos en paralelo sin ningún reparo ni remordimiento.



Es que la impedancia de salida que conocemos es la del distribuidor (100 ohms) no la de cada fuente de señal   

Saludos!


----------



## Rock-R (Mar 2, 2009)

Perdonen todos,.. haci como estaba no andaba ni a 220 directo   
Bueno, aca esta arreglado...

Use el tl081 con alimentacion simple porque me base en un circuito que encontre por hay

http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/1111xz10wc.png.html


----------



## hernaninfinito (Mar 2, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Estoy diseñando o molestandolos a uds con esto por que deseo con un mismo pre de micro, sacado de Red circuits al cual le sumé un control de tono con TDA1524. Alimentar dos Amplificadores con TDA7377 de nuestro amigo mnicolau en forma directa y uno mas con LM386 para auriculares con su control de volumen en la entrada..

O sea 2 Amp TDA7377 y uno con LM386 a una misma señal del control de tono. Cada amp está probado en forma independiente y andan bien. 

Supuse que sería mucha carga para el TDA1524 3 amp mas el pote de volumen.    
Quizás me digan que no vale la pena un distribuidor para lo que quiero hacer.. pero no se por eso pregunto tanto.
Y mas largo el tema mas me confundo

Pero como dice Cacho quemando se aprende. 

Aca les adjunto algunas capturas del los circuitos por si sirve la información

Gracias por el interés que demuestran siempre, hasta con lo que nos metemos en bretes por la falta de conocimientos..


----------



## hernaninfinito (Mar 14, 2009)

Hola a todos! 

Hice las primeras pruebas con el distribuidor que subí en JPG y anda muy bien.. (GRACIAS EZAVALLA).

Solo probé un salida y de sobre el banco de trabajo... asumo que todas andarán igual. 

En estos días voy a terminarlo bien y probar cada salida. 

Lo tengo con ganancia 1 sacando la R2 y el C de 1uF de la misma rama..

Ni bien tenga todos los resultados subo la placa lista para imprimir.

Saludos!


----------



## vlachocorrea (May 9, 2009)

Hola.
Que circuito me podria implementar para sacar una señal Mono de una Stereo.
Gracias


----------



## hernaninfinito (May 9, 2009)

vlachocorrea fijate esta página

http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/linesum.html

Ahi lo resuelven con un par de resistencias a nivel linea. pero no podes seguir usandola en stereo paralelo.

Acá habla gente que sabe del tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19109.html

Eso se puede hacer con operacionales. Si no te sirve  avisame y te paso algo que tengo..

Un gran abrazo!


----------

